# Creatine doesn´t work. Who is with me ?



## Vieope (Mar 1, 2004)

_ I don´t think creatine work as said. Sure is something that your body needs but the effects of supplementation is not that big. 
Water retention, increased strength. I don´t think so.

Most ppl that report great effects with creatine normally are implementing other supplements, usually they are dieting better too. So, how do you know if it was the creatine who got you better?

To make things even worst, I read that supplementing with creatine is only effective no higher than 3g per day. Anything higher than 3g or 2g is wasted. 

What do you think ?

_


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 1, 2004)

I think if you don't think it's for you, then it is not.

Creatine does work. You need to research the science vs your personal goals before you insinuate other wise.

Babs


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 1, 2004)

It's hard for me to notice creatine doing anything while I am using it.  I suppose I get used to it's impact on my training.  However, soon as I stop using it, I notice.  I get tired faster and my later sets suffer as a result.  It's not placebo and it's not mental...having used creatine for about six years now, placebo and mental effects from creatine no longer affect me.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 1, 2004)

Creatine is a great supplement; however, many of us (including me) are non-responders to creatine.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 1, 2004)

Exactly


----------



## instant (Mar 1, 2004)

I feel I am a non responder for the most part.  I didn't gain a whole bunch of weight or get a lot of strength so I decided that I didn't need to take it anymore.  About a week off of creatine I wondered how I ever lifted with out it.  I feel tired a lot quicker when not taking it and when I decided to go back on it I was able to workout longer and feel slightly better recovery.  I use to believe cycling was a great idea with creatine now I'm not sure I want to do without it for any time.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 1, 2004)

helllllll nooooooooo im not with you, lol....
i love creatine, and yes i do use other sups such as glutamine mulits and protein and thats it........ i love creatine it gives me extra strenght and andurance, i increaded over 15 pounds in 3 weeks while on creatine, and i love that sup...... to the guy who said that it stops working as soon as he stops taking it than why do you stop ??????????


----------



## 22"bi's (Mar 1, 2004)

My muscles get a bloaty type of look when i take creatine

when i don't take it, i can see my veins and a lot more definition.

therefore....

I don't take it.....the product does work though


----------



## brodus (Mar 1, 2004)

I don't think my strength goes up with creatine, maybe my recovery, but that could also be due to the high carbs in the creatine drink I have right before a workout.  Same thing happens for me when I just have a carb drink pre-workout.

I do share Vieope's concern that people are taking so much stuff at once that it's hard to say which one is "working." 

I do look "bigger" on creatine quickly, but I think it's water.  I have been making gains over the last month, even on a cutting cycle, but my diet is excellent, my training is excellent, and I started taking a bunch of other stuff at the same time (no PH, though).

I also cramp on creatine when running over three miles.

I definitely think it's legit.  I may be just a mild responded.  According to studies and anecdotal reports, it obviously works for some people. Plus, it's cheap enough that you can use it without pissing away a lot of money.  And let's say it's just a "placebo" effect for some--who cares--at the end of the day you are still stronger and bigger!

I find that the daily routine of taking my pills every couple hours keeps me focused on my goals and workouts, and that alone helps you gain.

Have a good workout today, everyone!


----------



## brodus (Mar 1, 2004)

Oh, and I agree that my vascularity disappears on creatine, too.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Creatine does work. You need to research the science vs your personal goals before you insinuate other wise.


_ I did a "research" and I found that ..._



> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Creatine is a great supplement; however, many of us (including me) are non-responders to creatine.




_ actually I think a larger number of individuals are non-responders. It should be the other way around. Anyway, I will not stop taking it because it is so cheap, it is safe and it gives me something. Not exactly a LOT but something.  _


----------



## Arnold (Mar 1, 2004)

I decided to give V-12 a try.

Heard many good things, so I said what the hell!


----------



## instant (Mar 1, 2004)

to answer why I stop taking it...I ran out and thought that it didn't do much for me as soon as I realized how much it was doing for me I returned to creatine.

I just ordered some SwoleV2 from bulknutrition, to see if I respond better to it.  However, I still feel that it aids recovery and endurance while I am in the gym.  As for my actual strength, I wouldn't say it changes much at the beginging but at the end of my workout with creatine I am stronger than without it.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I decided to give V-12 a try.
> 
> Heard many good things, so I said what the hell!



_ $35 ? I have to stop eating for a month to buy that. _


----------



## instant (Mar 1, 2004)

With the ammount of money most of us spend on supplements I wouldn't think 35 dollars is much to prince.


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 1, 2004)

i'm similar to iab....when i'm using creatine for awhile i start to doubt if it's doing anything for me.  then i stop using it....that's when i notice that it was helping (when i stop)

it's not a huge miracle product for me but i definitely notice a difference when i use it.

(so it's hard for me to explain why i've missed so many doses lately.    )


----------



## brodus (Mar 1, 2004)

I know why I miss doses frequently.  If you do a big dose of the stuff, like 10grams, you'll shit yourself.


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 1, 2004)

i'm just bad 'bout taking my supps.


----------



## ArduousMeister (Mar 2, 2004)

So Vieope basically your saying that it doesn't work but since its cheap you are going to keep using it?  

Whatever works for you I guess.

I use Swole and find that as soon as I stop using it I sure as hell notice it. I notice that I lose endurance in my workouts so my last sets are less effective. I notice my recovery and strength decreases as well.


----------



## kvyd (Mar 2, 2004)

how many lbs of water retention should I look for when on creatine? Ive just finished my first week on it and ive gained about 4 lbs... whats a normal ammount
thanx.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ArduousMeister *_
> So Vieope basically your saying that it doesn't work but since its cheap you are going to keep using it?



_ No. It doesn´t work for me like I read with other persons. Gainning pounds and pounds even if it is water retention, increased strenght. Actually I didn´t note anything different since I started taking it. Of course my strenght and my pounds increased but it is due to dieting and proper training. One thing why I don´t stop taking it is because it might happen that I feel tired in the end, I don´t wanna stop to see if that is gonna happen . Since, I don´t eat a lot of red meat, it continues to give me something, not a LOT. _


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I decided to give V-12 a try.
> 
> Heard many good things, so I said what the hell!



Let me know how this goes for you. I've been thinking of ordering some myself.


----------



## CreaKid13 (Mar 2, 2004)

creatine does work you dildo, im and tired of hearing shit come from you that is totally not true man get sum experience and sum muscle and then tell me creatine doesnt work cuz thats where i got mine..


----------



## instant (Mar 2, 2004)

wow lack of respect...everyone is intitled to their oppinion and like he has stated in the post he thinks it works for a lot of people but that the effects are not as great as what is promised.  He argues that creatine itself isn't building the muscle it is the increased training and use of other supplements along with diet that creatine actually steals the glory from.  (or thats what I got) 

Like I said earlier I don't think creatine is incredible but it helps me out alot when it comes to recovery and fatigue at the end of my workouts.  Never got water weight or any other of creatine stuff.  But I notice a big difference when I'm not on it.

I do believe that I could still build muscle verly effectivly without the creatine but it is not an expensive supplement and it is worth my money.


-Please have some respect and don't go blazing people for what the think.

thanks.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CreaKid13 *_
> creatine does work you dildo, im and tired of hearing shit come from you that is totally not true man get sum experience and sum muscle and then tell me creatine doesnt work cuz thats where i got mine..



_ I was just trying to help you in the other thread, don´t worry I will not say a word in your threads anymore. 
Anyway, have some respect. 
--------------------------------------
Thanks *instant*  _


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CreaKid13 *_
> creatine does work you dildo, im and tired of hearing shit come from you that is totally not true man get sum experience and sum muscle and then tell me creatine doesnt work cuz thats where i got mine..



Dude, everyone's entitled to their own opinions. People react differently to this substance. Just because it gives insane gains for you doesn't mean it effects everyone like that. I for one haven't been to pleased with creatine here lately.


----------



## CreaKid13 (Mar 2, 2004)

why dont you have sum respect for me..i hate it how ppl always dismiss what i say about body building just cuz im 16, thats disrepect right there.  i know what im talkin about and im not stupid so i deserve the same amount of respect as he does.


----------



## instant (Mar 2, 2004)

if you get to your 5th word and you've already used the word "dildo" to describe a poster bc of his opinion - you loose my respect.


I'm 19, soon to be 20 :-( - I am a former highschool baseball "star" - I help a lot of guys who are still in HS and some of them are better lifters than I am.  But I am the shit where I come from and I wouldn't put up with a 16 yr old kid shooting his mouth off to me and then let him turn around and ask me for help.  

These forums are to help other fellow builders, we all share info to better our training, diet, supplementing, etc.  This is not the quiz bowl of body building.

-I'm done.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CreaKid13 *_
> why dont you have sum respect for me..i hate it how ppl always dismiss what i say about body building just cuz im 16, thats disrepect right there.  i know what im talkin about and im not stupid so i deserve the same amount of respect as he does.



_ I never disrespected you but do you think that is good to hear that someone at your age is thinking about trying PHs/ steroids anabolics ? Of course we must convince otherwise. Ask anybody here and see what they think about it. 
If it is not because of altruism, it is because we don´t want FDA banning PHs in few moths because someone misused it._


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CreaKid13 *_
> why dont you have sum respect for me..i hate it how ppl always dismiss what i say about body building just cuz im 16, thats disrepect right there.  i know what im talkin about and im not stupid so i deserve the same amount of respect as he does.





The truth is, you DONT know everything at 16.  While I am not doubting you do know quite a bit, you obviously dont know enough, if your going to dabble in PH's at your age.


----------



## CreaKid13 (Mar 2, 2004)

ok i understand where your comin from but your still not getting my point, instant you just did what i hate ppl doing, you mae a remark about me being 16, i know i dont know everything but im doing very well for myself right now and i think phs would be a good thing to try, everyone wants me to try it, i think with the help of phs and eventually steroids and i can break records when i get older..so try not to treat me like im sum noob at the whole weight lifting scene, thanks.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2004)

I didnt say you were a "n00b".  I actually said im sure you know quite a bit.  The fact is, is that PH's for someone 16 years old is not good.  And what do you mean everyone is telling you to take them?  If they told you to take crack, would you do that too?  

The fact is, you are going to do what you want.  If you do decide to use PH's at your age, then RESEARCH!  However dont expect any help from me.


----------



## nR_Kris (Mar 2, 2004)

creatine works for me, i feel stronger ^^, the only thing i dont like bout creatine it gives me pimps in my back and shoulders


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CreaKid13 *_
> ok i understand where your comin from but your still not getting my point, instant you just did what i hate ppl doing, you mae a remark about me being 16, i know i dont know everything but im doing very well for myself right now and i think phs would be a good thing to try, everyone wants me to try it, i think with the help of phs and eventually steroids and i can break records when i get older..so try not to treat me like im sum noob at the whole weight lifting scene, thanks.




I don't think anyone meant to disrespect you. You just simply can't go around calling people dildos just because they have opinions different from yours. I'm only a year older than you, CreaKid. I in no way know everything, nor would anyone assume I would, but this forum is for sound advice and opinions not ridiculling. I suggest taking your anger elsewhere. Also, despite me not having a vast knowledge of bodybuilding, I do know a lot and through much research and needed guidance I know that PH's nor anabolic stories are for people of our age. Stay off them for a while, and see where you can go naturally.


----------



## instant (Mar 2, 2004)

the farther you go naturally the more advantages your gonna be able to get from these supplements.  If what you say is true then you have the potential to be a great lifter.  This would be a great time in your life to work on training technique, motivation, diet, and other health habbits that are going to go a long way for you.  Once you are completly grown with the hard part of being a good lifter already under your belt - you will see a lot more benefit of phs.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CreaKid13 *_
> creatine does work you dildo, im and tired of hearing shit come from you that is totally not true man get sum experience and sum muscle and then tell me creatine doesnt work cuz thats where i got mine..


Just curious Creakid, how much muscle have you gained, since your the superior authority on all things creatine.  I gained 20 pounds naturally in 4 months when I started, and I wasn't touching creatine then.  I'm not about to give credit to my amino acids for my hard work.  You must be reading to many cell-tech adds.


----------



## BabyArnold (Mar 2, 2004)

I hold alot of water with creatine and my strength goes up.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Deeznuts *_
> Let me know how this goes for you. I've been thinking of ordering some myself.




creatine works dif. for many people.  From what I've heard around the gym V12 is the same as SwoleV.2  Some of the guys and gals switched from taking V12 to sticking with Swole.  Some changed to Swole because the instructions didn't tell the user to  cycle Swole.  Where as V12 recommends cycling it.

It's a matter of preference.


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 3, 2004)

Don't get me wrong babs im still a fan of Swole  But i'd like to experiment with a different creatine this summer just to see how my body reacts.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 3, 2004)

Oh hon, I'm not offended.  I was just putting that out there purely as FYI.  

I experimented also  nothing wrong with it


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Mar 3, 2004)

swole- over rated.  
creatine now costs 5 bucks per kilo.  dextrose is about 1 buck per kilo.  whatever else is in there for the magical ingredients  cannot possibly be that fantastic to make up for the difference in price.   make your own.


----------



## brodus (Mar 4, 2004)

I'm with Marcus on that one.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by brodus *_
> I'm with Marcus on that one.


Same here, Sometimes I think some of the peole here work the for the company that makes swole.


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 4, 2004)

I wish I worked for Syntrax  But, I HAVE noticed some decent strength gains 1/2 way through my 2nd bottle.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 4, 2004)

I wish I worked for them also.  Then I wouldn't need to pay for their supps.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by RCfootball87 *_
> Same here, Sometimes I think some of the peole here work the for the company that makes swole.



or 
they liked it so much that they bought the company.
 

there is a thread somewhere that talks about this very issue.  most people have learned to ignore these product-promoters.  Funny thing is that Pepsi and NIke and other companies actually DO use these chat rooms ( not this particular one ) as advertising. They pay people,  either in money or in product, to get on these boards to talk up their product.  Of course, these people simply say " nah, i just like the product but I'd love to be sponsored by them some day!".   

some people love swole.  others don't.


----------



## brodus (Mar 4, 2004)

> Funny thing is that Pepsi and NIke and other companies actually DO use these chat rooms ( not this particular one ) as advertising.



Truer words have not been spoken, and that's why chat room reviews should always be tempered with reason.

I worked for an outdoor sports company that had forums (alloutdoors.com) and we busted a bunch of people who were wrecking our forums with their marekting. They were stupid enough to sign up with their corporate email accounts!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 4, 2004)

I like swole for the taste 
I am buying regular monohydrate next time though.


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 4, 2004)

The moral of this thread is: creatine and all the prodcuts that contain it are liked by some and disliked by some - it's a matter of opinion.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 4, 2004)

Exactly.........

Why don't we try to talk about.....Why creatine works for certain individuals and not others?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 4, 2004)

I like creatine.  It defenitly works for me.


----------



## titans1854 (Apr 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I wish I worked for them also.  Then I wouldn't need to pay for their supps.



but u do work for them.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 11, 2004)

> creatine does work you dildo, im and tired of hearing shit come from you that is totally not true man get sum experience and sum muscle and then tell me creatine doesnt work cuz thats where i got mine..



And you wonder why people dismiss your opinion and call you immature?


----------



## CreaKid13 (Apr 12, 2004)

sum1 asked how much did i gain on creatine since im superior to all things creatine.  well first off, thanks for the complement.  and second, im not sure, i started using creatine about 5 months ago, and along the way my bench has gone up about 60 lbs, im sure thats not only due to the creatine, but i do love the energy i get when im on creatine, and when im off the creatine, i sure miss it as well.  i dont know anyone who has not had a benefited from creatine, and i think everyone should try it because its a pretty cool supplement.


----------



## darklight (Apr 13, 2004)

It work's!
If you try V12, you will see better results!


----------



## Vieope (Apr 13, 2004)

_ Talking about old threads  _


----------

